# What baby stuff do Primark sell?



## wannabemamma

Hi All!

I am trying to plan my spending, and suddenly remembered good old Primarni! Does anyone know what sort of baby stuff they sell? I know they do clothing, but do they do cot bedding etc? And if yes, is the quality ok?

Thanks all!


----------



## 05wilkesm

Well off the top of my head they sell all the stuff like vests, sleepsuits, booties etc. They sell hooded towels and all different blankets and comforters too. They dont do cot bumpers and stuff like that though. The quality is fine, well i think it is anyway :)
xx


----------



## philly1982

They only sell clothes hun. I thought i would be able to buy other bits from there but no joy. Think i'll have a look on ebay for some bargains xxx


----------



## Celesse

I've only seen clothes and towels in Primarni. I haven't got anything there myself, instead opting for bundles of clothes from E-bay for my cheapie stuff. Better quality and better value as a lot of the bundle stuff from e-bay has hardly been worn and is M&S/ Next ect.


----------



## wannabemamma

Great, thanks all.


----------



## trashit

its clothes and towels, they do the little sleeping bags too and they have 2 pairs of scratch mittens for 50 p-bargain!! x


----------



## belladonna

trashit said:


> its clothes and towels, they do the little sleeping bags too and they have 2 pairs of scratch mittens for 50 p-bargain!! x

My OH has brought 5 packs of these! I don't think I will need that many as the bodysuits have them built in.

Primark had some lovely blankets the other day- I'm trying to hold off from buying them yet!


----------



## trashit

i bought 5 packs too! lol i heard you can never have enough mittens!


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i got some mittens from primark too :) ... not 5 packs tho hehe!! but the more the better... id prob loose half ov them!! hehe!! you can get like sleepsuits,, bodysuits same as the other girls have said i got 7 patterend bodysuits for £4 today!! :D xx


----------



## Terrilea

I seen a matching set with cot sheet, bumper and cot blanket which was £20, had them in baby blue and baby pink, we were gonna buy it as a spare set as we've spent a fortune on baby bedding so i was gonna buy it as a spare for when the other set is getting washed. We have a HUGE primark in liverpool so dont know if you can get these from smaller stores.
They have a lot of clothing (daywear & nightware), shoes, socks vests etc and blankets and towels
xxxxx


----------



## 05wilkesm

i wish my primark had the cot bumpers, as im covering one in my own fabric as i couldnt find a cot set i wanted anywhere and i really wanted too find a cheap cot and quilt set to cover :(
xx


----------



## isolabella

05wilkesm said:


> i wish my primark had the cot bumpers, as im covering one in my own fabric as i couldnt find a cot set i wanted anywhere and i really wanted too find a cheap cot and quilt set to cover :(
> xx

I will be making my own using a new single quilt cut up. You can get them cheaply enough from tesco/argos etc. I reckon a single quilt will do a bumper, 2 quilts and some left over for padding for a nursing chair.


----------



## jess_smurf

asda do cheap cot bumpers 

primark for clothes- well their blankets and towels are lovely and soft there packs of basics like sleepsuits pk3 for £4.50 and pack 5 short sleave vests (body suits) were £2.50 and the best quality that i have of the cheapie ones, unfortunately i find the outfits poor quality and out of size as usual with their stuff, the do shoes sock and booties 

on another note we went to dunnes store today and there are some good bargins and some lovely stuff there too got pack 5 socks for £1.50 and 7 pack of coloured bodysuits for £4.50 will be going back thursday when we get paid !! 

asda is good too for basics, we have a seconds stall on our market and they have Mothercare stuff half price i cannot see anything wrong with them as they tend to be last seasons stock got £18 pramsuit for £5.99, i love the stall and have to visit everytime i am in town :( i am skint as spent a lot on her the last 3 weeks i cant stop :(


----------



## pandv

Try Matalan for cheap cot bedding. I noticed they started selling bedding last time we were in there


----------



## babythinkpink

I just go when the sales are on and stock up on general stuff from about 20wks when i have had the second scan and know what i am expecting!
I always get bargains and find when i come to sort out what i need for the baby i have it all!
I find any cheapie things last long enough for newborns anyway, certainly primark stuf is pretty good, blankets, hooded robes, and i always found their clothes fine for the amount of time that is spent in them!
Asda is great for sales stuff, picked up a lovely winter coat for my dd when i was pregnant and it was £4 and fab!
Tesco i have had a few packs of vests and sleepsuits when they pop up in the sale!
I also go to the outlets, we have a GAP, Monsoon and Next outlet near to us and the baby stuff is very reasonable, but you just have to be lucky, i picked up in Next 3 sleepsuits, 5 vests, 1 sleep bag, and some baby clothes odds and ends and it came to £20.
Also my dh did a lot of ebay shopping for monsoon dresses last summer, and our dd had a different one for every day of the week, I have put them away just in case i have another girl! 

Not sure if i am mean or I just love a bargain!!:haha:


----------



## Cham

pandv said:


> Try Matalan for cheap cot bedding. I noticed they started selling bedding last time we were in there


I've just got my bedding from Matalan. I got 2 fitted sheets for the Moses basket for 4 pounds and a pack of fitted cot sheets for 6 pounds. Don't know about the quality yet, but they feel nice.


----------



## muddles

If you are looking for cheap and good quality bedding then Asda is great. They have everything and lots on offfer! Cellular blankets are 2 packs for £6 and a pack has 2 blankets in it. Sheets for moses baskets, cots or cot beds are on the same offer. 

Clothes wise they have packs of babygrows and vests for very little money too and lots of cute little outfits. 

They do online too if there isn't one near you.


----------



## suzib76

i found primark clothes to be awful - 
Lana was given some tops from there and first time i washed them they came out all bobbled - she hadnt even worn them!


----------



## Scally

We got some blankets from primark, all the other shops, even expensive ones the blankets just werent soft. We got two from primark, at £4 each and they are great, they have been washed many times, and still good condition. They are my LO's favourite.


----------



## minichicky

wilkinsons do really good bedding ranges as well. I got cellular blankets and would have bought the jungle set if i hadnt alreay got a good priced one from ikea. In my local though its not with the nappies etc, its in a section with the small amount of clothing they do so quite hard to spot!


----------

